# Up grading snoway power plugs?



## icudoucme (Dec 3, 2008)

Hi everybody (said in the voice of dr.nick from the the simspons)

I've been having electrical issues with my plow. I've got it narrowed down to poor power connection. Right now I have zip ties holding the truck side power cables to the plows power cables.

The plow is a Snoway 29 series. I want to change the power cables to a heavier duty connector that interlock both connectors. I was thinking of using something similar to the image below. It's a quick connect jumper cable.

Obviously i would make sure I ducted taped the clamps to the battery and applied a liberal amount of fluid film to the terminals and jaws.xysport

Okay all joking aside has anyone else done this? Or should I look into another plow manufactures power connector? I also need to replace the plow control wire that runs from power-pack on the plow to the bumper of the truck. I've spliced and repaired so many times. I just want to add thicker wires and plastic automotive tubing around it. Is that recommended?


----------



## hydro_37 (Sep 10, 2006)

Send a PM to Basher. He can point you in the direction for an uprade


----------



## ihildreth (Jan 17, 2010)

There's no reason you can't pick up some of those quick connectors at a NAPA or someplace like that and build your own power cables. I did exactly that when I bought my used 24 series, as it didn't come with any wiring at all.

If your plow harness is in bad shape too, why not pull if off the plow and take it inside to rebuild? Cut back to good wire on the original harness, solder in new wire the correct length and protect the joint with heat shrink tubing. Good as new!


----------



## basher (Nov 13, 2004)

ihildreth;985686 said:


> There's no reason you can't pick up some of those quick connectors at a NAPA or someplace like that and build your own power cables. I did exactly that when I bought my used 24 series, as it didn't come with any wiring at all.
> 
> If your plow harness is in bad shape too, why not pull if off the plow and take it inside to rebuild? Cut back to good wire on the original harness, solder in new wire the correct length and protect the joint with heat shrink tubing. Good as new!


A set of Anderson connectors designed for 4 gage are the ticket.


----------



## icudoucme (Dec 3, 2008)

ihildreth;985686 said:


> There's no reason you can't pick up some of those quick connectors at a NAPA or someplace like that and build your own power cables. I did exactly that when I bought my used 24 series, as it didn't come with any wiring at all.
> 
> If your plow harness is in bad shape too, why not pull if off the plow and take it inside to rebuild? Cut back to good wire on the original harness, solder in new wire the correct length and protect the joint with heat shrink tubing. Good as new!


If Basher has the part I'll buy from him. I'd rather keep him, a guy that gives tons of free advice in business, over NAPA.

I keep getting pin hole leaks in the control and it corrodes the wire really bad so I think i will replace the wires. HAHA I'm such an idiot  I was thinking "I really don't want to do this in the cold" I forgot you can disconnect the harness and pull it off the plow! you just saved me a ton of time. Thanks!


----------



## basher (Nov 13, 2004)

Thanks but if the NAPA has it, go for it. You'll have it fixed before I could get it to you.:waving:


----------



## no lead (Dec 10, 2008)

you could upgrade to a western cable. not that expensive, worth the $$$.


----------



## t-sig (Feb 5, 2010)

It is funny that this came up. I was toying with the idea of adding a second set of wires off the motor solonoid and negative post of the battery to see if more cable would speed up the plow. The "heavy" wires in the snoway wire loom aren't as heavy as I would like. Basher, it sounds like you have done this, did it speed up the plows operation?


----------



## basher (Nov 13, 2004)

Heavier wires will not speed the plow's operation. They make the power system more efficient, even a better idea is to increase the gage of wire running from your alternator to the battery. It will make your alternator much more efficient.


----------



## Dstosh (Dec 30, 2003)

I believe those are called AMP connectors- You can get them at napa. 

They are rip-off amp connectors. Dont expect the grey ones at napa to line up with the actual ones like in your picture.


----------



## hitachiman 200 (Jan 17, 2010)

Amp connectors come in three different sizes 50, 150 and 250 I believe and the gray 50's are a bit small, the red 150 are just right and most commonly used. As Basher said I would upgrade your alternator wire and most plows are wired with 6 gage. By increasing the wire gage you decrease the amount of resistance therefore making the circuit more efficient.

While your at it you could pick up an extra amp connector and affix it to your jumper cables for a direct connect also.


----------

